# hello friends !!!



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hi all ,  i am back .
any body here have a hymer s660 / s700 / merc up to 95 mercedes hymer . 
i want to find out if i can about draw lockers along the out side of van just below floor level , they are useing the polished alloy strip along the bottom , i have seen some on some hymers , but never up close . i believe they were an optional extra with hymer , if i can get an idea where to start looking iwant to make my own . :idea: 

any one know any thing guys and dolls , some one knows some thing that i do not . 
and you always give me the answer . 8O 

thank you all , have fun , 
denton.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's your answer Denton - well one of them anyway.

::Click here::


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*thanks dave !*

yes thank you dave , much appreciated .
i would like to make my own dave , but the site is spot on , will not give the game away do they , 
cannot blame them though can you lol!! ,

nice one any way dave , happy traveling ,

 all the very best , denton.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi denton,

sourcing the drawer and lock will be the biggest problem, unless you intend to manufacture out of fibreglass. the rest would be a couple of angled sides to hold the runners and of course the runners. the skirt would just be cut and attatched to the front of the box. the boxes in mine seem fairly straight forward.
cheers
simon


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*mesage !!!!!!!!!!! simon /dave . and all .*

hello all once again , 
simon if you are back in here soon , 
can you give me a couple of pictures for the idea,s do you have a hymer of up to 95, 
i would like to know how they are actually hung up to the floor , on my hymer all along side edge,s is angle and the inner is the chassis , box .welding is difficult because of stucture would go up in a blaze , so will not go this way , i am toying with idea , drilling through angle and tapping a new thread , all thoughts at momment , but it will be a job i intend to do . so what ever idea s i can get , in what ever form . will propt the idea,s hope fully , LOL!!! 
but once again i am in this forums debt , wealth of knowledge in here ,
dave if you read this i am sorry i have not sent you the photos and measurements for you to make up your own , will post soon ,

again i say happy traveling , and all the very best . 
all the best , denton.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi denton, 

have a job to do tomorrow night, will try to take pic but if not wil do one on friday if dry.

cheers
simon


----------

